# Topics > Agriculture >  Agriculture robots, FarmWise Labs, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - FarmWise Labs, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

The future that farmers deserve

Published on Dec 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"FarmWise Raises $14.5 Million to Farm Crops Sustainably Using Robots"

September 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Agtech robotics firm FarmWise just raised another $45 million"

by Brian Heater
June 4, 2022

----------

